# What's accepted in terms of 'Counts As' and Special Characters



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

So, I just picked up the High Elf Hero/Prince kit and, despite the size there are ALOT of cool bits and pieces I'll have left over, which got me thinking of a bunch of conversions I could do.

All of them had to do with Special Characters. For example, I plan on picking up the new battleforce with the Lion Chariot, and I wanted to do the guy with the axe as Korhil by doing a head swap with an unarmoured head and then adding the axe from the Hero kit so he's dual wielding. Considering I don't own White Lions, so he can't be mistaken for anything, would that be an acceptable 'Counts As' in your opinion?

My other plans included an Archer with the crowned head, sword and bow from the Hero to make a model I could use as Anith Anar if I so wanted. 

Oh, and straight Counts As from the IoB set with the Griffon Prince as Eltharion, and Mage as Teclis (of course, only if people at the club are fine with that, but thats for another friend).

But, the point is, would you accept these Counts As? Not all in the same game of course, the main reason is I wanted to have as many options as I can, without having to fork out for lots of metal models I might use once every few months. And it would be fun for some conversions (which I'll probably just do anyway, even if people are opposed to me running them as counts-as )


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Skoll-

All of the conversions/"counts-as" you mentioned in your post should be fine- I can't think of any reason why anyone would have an objection to either the Eltharion or Korhil models you are proposing- it's not like you're trying to substitute a griffon model for, say, a dragon (faced this one a few times), or a prince wielding a sword and shield for the leader of the White Lions (only once- but the mocking I gave prohibited my opponent from trying to pull that again. . . ) As for Teclis, he is officially armed with a staff, sword, book, and crown- the mage kit features all of those things, as well, so you should go for it.

Even if I was running a full-on GW-sponsored tournament, I would say you would be 100% fine in my book. 

Good luck.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Counts as models with Teccers and Eltharion should be fine, I can't see why people would get shirty if you ask first anyway. Doing conversions though is even better, as long as it is relatively easy to see what the model is supposed to be (even if you have to tell your opponent first) I wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with counts as conversions but in fairness if there is a model available but for whatever reason you'd made your own I'd expect a heads up before the game started.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l see no issues with it as long as they have the same looking items and base. to be honest though l be more piss off that your running Teclis then anything eles.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Cheers guys, exactly what I wanted to hear 

And do not fear, I don't actually intend on running teclis except in very extreme circumstances (ie, someone is being an arse about how good their army is )


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The only problem occurs because Warhammer in general is a hidden list game. You don't know what your opponent has until your reveal it. So just make sure, even if the rest of your list is hidden, that you opponent knows that guy is Teclis or Eltharion or whatever. 

If you do that I wouldn't imagine there would be any issues. If you just chill with your Griffon guy then suddenly say oh yeah thats Eltharion, face-murder-o-clock that might be slightly less cool.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> The only problem occurs because Warhammer in general is a hidden list game. You don't know what your opponent has until your reveal it. So just make sure, even if the rest of your list is hidden, that you opponent knows that guy is Teclis or Eltharion or whatever.
> 
> If you do that I wouldn't imagine there would be any issues. If you just chill with your Griffon guy then suddenly say oh yeah thats Eltharion, face-murder-o-clock that might be slightly less cool.


Oh, of course. I wouldn't dream of not telling them what's what.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well then everything will be totally fine. I often use my Leon Lecour as a Lord on Hippogryph as I will never ever use him as Leon in a game.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> The only problem occurs because Warhammer in general is a hidden list game. You don't know what your opponent has until your reveal it. So just make sure, even if the rest of your list is hidden, that you opponent knows that guy is Teclis or Eltharion or whatever.
> 
> If you do that I wouldn't imagine there would be any issues. If you just chill with your Griffon guy then suddenly say oh yeah thats Eltharion, face-murder-o-clock that might be slightly less cool.


I am not sure revealing it when it becomes relevant is so bad. It depends on why you treat the game as hidden list; after all how would anyone in game - apart from High Elves - recognise Teclis?


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

'Counts as' and conversions are some major aspects of the game, you pay for the models they can be whatever you want within reason. I's say go for it, post up some pics of your conversions, love to see them 

Panzer


----------

